# Seiko Srp024 K1



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi, I am glad that I can share with you my impressions of one so beautiful Seiko .

In BG watch forum one member said â€œEvery man sooner or later buys Seikoâ€. So I told myself â€œAm I a man enough? Then I should buy Seikoâ€ . I was impressed by one review (I also will use a part of it below) and started to search for the model. It was not so easy to find, but finally I found it. Here it is in all its glory - SEIKO SRP024 K1










SEIKO SRP 024 K1

Dimensions: 42 (with crown) x 40 x 11 mm

Case: Steel

Width between lugs: 20 mm

Movement: Automatic caliber 4R15 22 jewels

Date: At 6:00 position

Glass: Sapphire (!) Crystal

Back Cover: Hardleks glass

Waterproof: 5 BAR

Weight: 73 g










The watch has a very â€œSwissâ€ look with a great finish. The dial fills my soul with aesthetic - its surface is guiloched (slightly embossed, it is actually a technique for fine decorative incision) and depending on the source and the angle of light it changes its color nuances. Roman numerals are combined in a wonderful way with the face, and together with the sharp hands create a harmonious overall appearance of the watch! Sleek and sophisticated, yet it remains a typical male characteristic radiation! The Japanese have added an additional ring that goes around the edge of the dial over the Roman numerals - it's index per second and a further 4 additional smaller indexes between each second. This ring breaks the stringency of the clock and gives it a little sporty nuance, which allows it to go to the group of not so strict elegant watches that can be worn every day, but not only on occasion.










The watch has a sapphire crystal, which is characteristic for the higher models of the brand. Sapphire in addition with purely functional advantage, brings visual - the glare of sapphire are different from those of mineral glass.










The heart of the clock is a relatively new automatic caliber - 4R15 with 22 jewels. This automatic mechanism was first used in the beginning of 2009. It has no manual wind capability and has no hack function (who cares about it  ), but has a greater power reserve - at least 50 hours! The transparent back allows its proud owner to enjoy the work of the movement - and here the manufacturer has tried to please him - the rotor is decorated with so-called "Tokyo Stripes". I really enjoy good looking movements.










The feeling of refined, but modest elegance is complemented by his leather strap. The buckle is signed too - so that even when the hand is upside-down, people to know that the watch is not some sort of Patek, Omega or Zenith, but Seiko ;-)!










In conclusion, I can only say - great watch! Hereâ€™s the wrist-shot.

Regards, Miro.


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Lovely pictures Miro & good review as well!

Thanks for sharing.

Dec


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

YES A VERY NICE WATCH AND A GOOD WRITEUP

TAFFYMAN


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

Well done and I love your watch.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Very classy looking watch...Love the handset. Thanks for the review.


----------



## watchlady (Feb 10, 2013)

Congratulations on finding the watch, it's absolutely stunning.


----------



## knightrider (Jan 1, 2011)

very nice


----------

